# Airport express Airtunes stopped



## pixmaniowa (Apr 25, 2009)

While listening to airtunes speakers the music stopped. The computer suddenly stopped seeing the airport express. It is 802.11g.
I have re-set the airport express and the airport utility initially sees it as base station and gives it an airport ID.
When I hit continue and agree to switch to the new network I get the following error:
Base Station Error
AirPort Utility was unable to find your Apple wireless device.
That's it. That's the problem. How do I fix that?
Thanks...
R


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 26, 2009)

Well do a factory reset on the Airport Express and on your Mac open system Preferences->Network and create a new "Location" (naming it what you want) and reconnect to the Airport Express. Sometimes power spikes in the electricity can do these things.


----------



## pixmaniowa (Apr 26, 2009)

There have been power spikes, you are correct. The inability to re-connect wirelessly has persisted AFTER resetting to factory. That is where I am at now. It shows up when scanned for but can not go to the next step.


----------



## hiss (Apr 30, 2009)

I've had trouble on and off with the Express. Have you done the real hard reset? This is where you have the button pressed in and held (with a paperclip) while you plug it in. Do not release the button until you've see the green light flashing and then release. I've had to do this several times before the Airport Utility sees a new, no-named airport express added to the network. From there (when it finally sees it) you can set it up from scratch as if this is the first time you've ever set it up.


----------



## pixmaniowa (May 4, 2009)

I finally got everything working. The "Hard reset" was helpful but the final log jam was shut off when I turned off my firewall on my G5. That opened up all three computers to see the wireless and through ethernet to the internet. I don't know why yet and I need to get it back on but at least I am up and running.
Thanks, 
'R


----------

